# Is standard MC Cable plenum rated?



## jkaras (Mar 26, 2013)

Is standard MC-Cable considered plenum rated in Queens, NY? Or, do you need a special rated MC-Cable? Obviously, the plastic coated MC-Cable is not plenum rated. We will be running 12VDC through a 10/2... Thanks!

-JK


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*NEC only, not familiar with NY Elec Code*

An actual plenum, no on regular MC cable, special MC (employing a smooth or corrugated impervious metal sheath without an overall nonmetallic covering) is permitted though.

In Other Spaces Used for Environmental Air, yes on regular MC Cable.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes it is rated for a plenum ceiling-- as it is called. It also can traverse an actual duct plenum.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I will post the entire section, the OP can let us know which applies. 

I made the parts red covering the wiring methods. 




> *300.22 Wiring in Ducts Not Used for Air Handling,
> Fabricated Ducts for Environmental Air, and Other
> Spaces for Environmental Air (Plenums).* The provisions
> of this section shall apply to the installation and uses of
> ...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats interesting. Im assuming then based on 300.22(a), thats commercial kitchen exhaust fans do not have the make up inside like roof top exhaust fans do, where you fish your flex(or MC) up through the duct to the motor.

I haven't done many kitchens and restaurants, so this thread has made me curious.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The last few I have done have a factory provided chase that keeps the cable out of the airflow.


----------

